# منتدى حقوق الإنسان > حقوق الإنسان >  عطوني حل الله يجزاكم خير

## غلاروحي

السلام وعليكم ورحمته الله وبركاتهممكن تعطوني حل الله يجزاكم خيرابي اثبات لي 
لاسعوديه ولابحرنية وشو الحل 
احرق روحي عشان اثبات تطلعون لي 
واللي يبي يساعدني عن طريق الايميل ضرووووووووووري

----------


## شيماء طلال

ان شاء الله ايكد راح يساعدوك

----------

